# Black Caulk?



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm in need of black caulk, but can't find any. I want it to be acrylic painter's caulk, not silicone. Does anyone know if they even make it in black? My supplier claims he's never seen any. TIA


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

SW Powerhouse bronze is close. It's what we resorted to and worked well when I was looking for black caulk not to long ago.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Might try here?


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

We have a paint company down south here that will tint caulk. I wonder if they'll even do black.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

caulktheline said:


> We have a paint company down south here that will tint caulk. I wonder if they'll even do black.


only if it starts as clear.

Anyone can tint caulk. Just pull out the bottom plunger cap, scoop out the caulk (stir stick works) into appropriate container, add tint, stirr, put back in tube, and replace plunger cap.

messy but it is possible if you absolutely need to.

PWG, Bev Holgate show how at many conventions, and certainly if SHE can do it ..........


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm in need of black caulk, but can't find any. I want it to be acrylic painter's caulk, not silicone. Does anyone know if they even make it in black? My supplier claims he's never seen any. TIA


 Lowes carries it in the Dap! its acrylic.Just purchased several tubes the other day.Its called Alex Ultra 230 premium indoor outdoor sealant.:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sashco has the custom color system called exact color. 

http://www.sashco.com/hi/exactcolor.html


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm in need of black caulk, but can't find any. I want it to be acrylic painter's caulk, not silicone. Does anyone know if they even make it in black? My supplier claims he's never seen any. TIA


Big Stretch is available in black.

I do get frustrated with a lot of our suppliers on a regular basis. Most of them only want to deal with the 20% of the products that take care of 80% of their sales, they don't want to be bothered with the rest. Their motto seems to be, "Unless everybody wants it, nobody gets it." A big part of it seems to be that they deal with distributors who take the same approach. I've had suppliers tell me that some product is no longer made and when I call them on that, they back-peddle and say that their distributor stopped carrying it. Thank goodness for the internet.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Lowes carries it in the Dap!:


:cursing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah black is available. If you need more than a few tubes you might want to make sure they have stock. I have bought it from SW before. I think they say the black has carcinogens in them. I think I used 950A


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic;357234
I think they say the black has carcinogens in them. I think I used 950A[/QUOTE said:


> Yeah, you probably don't wanna eat it...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm in need of black caulk, but can't find any. I want it to be acrylic painter's caulk, not silicone. Does anyone know if they even make it in black? My supplier claims he's never seen any. TIA


You know what they say Tim. Once you go black you won't come back. Good luck with that.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

LMFAO!:thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Was doing some digging and found this thread:

"'coloured' caulking"


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Was doing some digging and found this thread:
> 
> "'coloured' caulking"


TJ, please, the correct term is "caulking of color".


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Nevamind, Sherman Wilson has some.


----------

